# Malacca Big Market, Malaysia - A Wholesome Market (Everything Under One Roof)



## mylo (Mar 18, 2009)

The following photos were taken in Pasar Besar Melaka (Malacca Big Market) in the Historical City of Malacca. I went to the Malacca for a 2D trip. I have to say this is the BEST wet and dry market by far! 

You can get virtually anything under one roof in Pasar Besar Malacca. The two level market is divided into few sections: fruit and veggies, meat products, fresh and preserved seafood , specialised Malacca spice and herb, daily products and more! The list is endless.........

The town center was recently given WORLD HERITAGE STATUS by UNESCO together with sister city Georgetown, Penang. Here are some photos from my collection:

Picture 1 - BIG Red Apples







_Crunchy red apples_

Picture 2 - PEACH-ER PERFECT






_Tasty red peaches_

Picture 3 - GO BANANAS!






_Love the mixture of brown and green dimples visible on the banana skin - an indication that the fruit is ripening._

Picture 4 - Green PEARS






_Funny looking green pears._

Picture 5 - Get NUTTY






_Get your scoopful intake of nuts today!_

*Feel free to check out my photo blog and travelogue for more photos:*
A Malaysian Photo Blog & Travelogue by myloismylife

Cheers!
mylo


----------



## mylo (Mar 20, 2009)

Any comments??


----------



## Charles89 (Mar 20, 2009)

Well these are nice shots, but tbh I think they are kind of boring. DO you have some of the people shopping, dealing etc ??


----------



## SpaceNut (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree with Charles89 that the photos are a little boring. Were these photos edited at all?? Thanks for sharing, though!


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Mar 20, 2009)

these photos, you should print them and frame them and put it in the kitchen

that would make the kitchen looks beautiful


----------



## mylo (Mar 22, 2009)

SpaceNut said:


> I agree with Charles89 that the photos are a little boring. Were these photos edited at all?? Thanks for sharing, though!



I only resize those pictures. No PS alteration at all  Hmm...I got some photos of a shopkeeper holding his tresured collection of salted fish.








Al-Wazeer said:


> these photos, you should print them and frame them and put it in the kitchen
> 
> that would make the kitchen looks beautiful



Thanks!

Cheers!
mylo


----------

